# Cant Catch Red Fish



## usmc9065 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have been stationed at Fort Stewart Ga for just over two years now. On the top of my fishing list is Red Fish, I religiously go fishing every weekend however I haven't yet caught one. Recently I returned home, injured from Afghanistan and it seems that fishing is my only way to relax. With that being said, its hard to relax when the one fish I want eludes me. I have a pretty nice spot near Darien, I fish an inlet off of the Sapelo sound, I only shore fish because I do not own a boat... yet... The reason for this post is to ask for some advice on bait/techniques ( time of day/night things like that ) and to see if anyone has any other fishing spots, that do not require a lot of walking *(due to my injury). Now I'm not looking for trophies, I would just love to catch a couple nice little reds. Any advice or direction from you guys would be greatly appreciated. Thank you .


----------



## mlbowfin (Aug 19, 2013)

Let me start by saying thank you for your service and if anyone deserves to catch a trophy red, you do my man.. I'm having to redo some wiring in my boat that got to salty on my last trip but when complete I'll be heading to your neck of the woods. I would be honored to take any war veteran for a day on the water. I'll shoot you a pm and see if it's something you'd be interested in and put together..


----------



## usmc9065 (Aug 19, 2013)

That would be incredible, I honestly don't think I deserve any special treatment but I wouldn't ever turn down a chance to fish. You let me know the time and place, what to bring and how much you want in gas money and ill be there.


----------



## mcfay (Aug 19, 2013)

Same here, no reds.  It seems I can catch just about everything else but a red.  I was at St George Island this past weekend and even with the bad weather I was catching sharks, blues and whiteing.  I tried the east end, the surf in several areas and the boat landing at the camp.  Any help would sure be appreciated.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 19, 2013)

usmc9065 said:


> That would be incredible, I honestly don't think I deserve any special treatment but I wouldn't ever turn down a chance to fish. You let me know the time and place, what to bring and how much you want in gas money and ill be there.



No need to be humble, you deserve it Brother! Go fishing with the man, and good luck!


----------



## shallowminded (Aug 20, 2013)

Might be a little early in the year but try the Sunbury boat ramp. Have a nice fishing pier there and you can catch all kinds of fish, whiting trout reds. Fall fishing should be heating up in a few weeks. Not a far drive from Ft Stewart either. Finger mullet, mud minnows or maybe a gulp mullet. Shrimp attract too many others species but will get your reds too. Half moon marina a little further down the road has bait.  Good luck!


----------



## usmc9065 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you for all the input ! I even got a couple offers to go out on a boat with a couple people, thank you all


----------

